

Babies can't tell the difference between robots and humans. - redgirlsays
http://redgirlsays.com/blog/?p=230&preview=true

======
GiraffeNecktie
Seems like the headline is way overstated. From the description in the
article, we don't really know whether or not the babies can tell the
difference between robots and humans, only that most of them find robots
interesting enough to interact with.

------
diegob
Great picture. I wonder what kind of liability issues arise when you have a
robot taking care of humans ... if something went wrong, would it be the
family's fault or the manufacturer's?

